# Meetings > Workshops >  ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΚΕΡΑΙΟΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ 16/04/08 στο ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ

## jntou

ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΗ - ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ


ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ ΣΕ WORKSHOPS


Μάθετε πώς να φτιάχνετε ένα κεραιοσύστημα σωστά.

Την Τετάρτη στις 16/04/08 και ώρα 18:00 στο ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ κτίριο Ε αίθουσα 24 (Ε24 εργαστήριο Μικροηλεκτρονικής) θα γίνει παρουσίαση το πώς μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε ένα κεραιοσύστημα σωστά.

Θα περιλαμβάνει καλώδια, κυματοδηγοί, κονέκτορες, pigtails, κάτοπτρα, τι υπάρχουν, τι χρησιμοποιούμε, πως τα τοποθετούμε, απώλειες και πως τις υπολογίζουμε, για ένα σταθερό και σωστό κεραιοσύστημα.

Στην παρουσίαση θα είναι και o nikpanGR από το awmn που τον ευχαριστούμε θερμά.



Η προσέλευση είναι ελεύθερη για όλους.

----------


## JB172

Πρoήλθε από: http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3 ... a&start=45

Παρακαλώ κρατήστε τυχόν σχόλια άσχετα με την παρουσίαση και προσωπικές αντεκλήσεις σε επίπεδο pm ή VoIP, και τέλος πάντων έξω από αυτό το thread.... 
Αν συνεχιστεί το flame, το σώμα των συντονιστών θα βρεθεί στη δυσάρεστη θέση να λάβει αυστηρά μέτρα.

----------


## nikpanGR

Σήμερα, σας περιμένω.......και εσένα NEΤTRAPTOR.....όπως υποσχέθηκες για να με συμπληρώσεις όπου κάνω λάθη....Το awmn είναι ένα δίκτυο στο οποίο ο ένας συμπληρώνει τον άλλον και όλοι μαζι προσπαθούμε για το σωστό μεγάλωμα του...*μοιράζοντας* την όποια γνώση έχει ο καθένας....

----------


## acoul

ξεκινάω! μετά θα έχει κοτομπέηκον;

----------


## papashark

Στον Πειραιά πάντως όχι, είναι κλειστό το γνωστό μαγαζί

----------


## acoul

ωραία περάσαμε, και στο ΤΕΙ Πειραιά και στο Πασαλιμάνι μετά για τον καφέ. ο nickpan τους σαγήνεψε όλους στην κυριολεξία όπως πάντα! ευχαριστούμε για τη φιλοξενία.

----------


## badge

Tραβήχτηκε μήπως κάποιο video;

----------


## senius

> Tραβήχτηκε μήπως κάποιο video;


Αν και κάποιοι ..... τα παρεξηγούν, .... *yes*.
Μπράβο στην παρέα του AWMN που ήταν εκεί.
 ::

----------


## nikpanGR

ftp://ftp.infosat.awmn/uploads/ στον φάκελο TEI VIDEO 16042008.

Και video και oi παρουσίασεις σε ppt.

To video ειναι σε τρια ημίωρα κομμάτια και ανοίγει με vlc player.
Τώρα άρχισα να ανεβάζω το πρώτο από τα 3 κομμάτια του βιντεο.Σε καμμία ωρα θα είναι όλα επάνω.

Eυχαριστώ τον jntou και τα παιδιά από το ασύρματο δίκτυο που παρεβρέθηκαν καθώς και τα παιδιά του ΤΕΙ πού βοήθησαν στην πραγματοποίηση της παρουσίασης...  ::  

Για όσους δεν ήρθαν το βιντεο αφιερωμένο μιας και δεν βλέπω να ανεβαίνει το wltube.......  ::   ::  

Eυχαριστώ τον nettraptor για την παρουσία του και τις πολύτιμες διορθώσεις πού μου έκανε κάνοντας την παρουσίαση ποιό ενδιαφέρουσα.

----------


## downlots

Πολύ καλή η παρουσίαση και πολύ απλοποιημένα μας τα είπε ο nikpangr!
Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι το πόσο πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα φάνηκε στα παιδιά(φοιτητές) που βρισκονταν στην αίθουσα, οι εύστοχες ερωτήσεις τους και η συμμετοχή των κοριτσιών της ομάδας κάτι που νομίζω σπανίζει  ::  !

----------


## nikpanGR

Περιμένω διορθώσεις- συμβουλές για την παρουσίαση.Κάθε καλόπιστη κριτική δεκτή...Με την κριτική διορθωνόμαστε και γινόμαστε καλύτεροι.Δείτε το video.

----------


## jamesbond

είδατε τι ώραια που είναι όταν όλοι δρουν πολιτισμένα  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Διορθώσεις?Σχόλια?Δεν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν η ασφάλεια των ιστών?Περιμενω

----------


## papashark

> Διορθώσεις?Σχόλια?Δεν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν η ασφάλεια των ιστών?Περιμενω


μην βιάζεσε, για να δει κανείς τις 2-3 ώρες που έχεις σε βίντεο, πρέπει να βρει 2-3 ώρες διαθέσιμες, κάτι που δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο για τον χρόνο του καθενώς.

Α, διαφημίσεις έχει ανάμεσα το βίντεο ? Διάλλειμα ?  ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> Διορθώσεις?Σχόλια?Δεν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν η ασφάλεια των ιστών?Περιμενω
> 
> 
> μην βιάζεσε, για να δει κανείς τις 2-3 ώρες που έχεις σε βίντεο, πρέπει να βρει 2-3 ώρες διαθέσιμες, κάτι που δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο για τον χρόνο του καθενώς.
> 
> Α, διαφημίσεις έχει ανάμεσα το βίντεο ? Διάλλειμα ?


Δεν βιάζομαι καθόλου απλά μ αρεσει η καλοπροαιρετη κριτική.....για να διορθωνομαι.....
και ναι έχει και διαφημήσεις της altec!!!!!  ::

----------


## senius

Μπράβο ήταν όλα αψογα.
 ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Καλησπέρα Νίκο, είδα την παρουσίαση που έκανες την Τετάρτη στις 16/04/08 στο ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ και σκέφτηκα οτι θα ήταν καλό να ενημερωθεί ο κόσμος και μέσω του youtube, αφού τα άτομα που θέλουν να μπούν στο δίκτυο δεν έχουν άλλο τρόπο πέρα απο το forum. 
> Έτσι ανέβασα τα βίντεο στο youtube στις ακόλουθες διευθύνσεις:
> 1-1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5E8KdJ6ppE
> 1-2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-mSZXUC5Ak
> 1-3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WofkLK5CcsY
> 2-1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGi8bQV1S9Y
> 2-2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FXakiJ5Ud0
> 2-3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arofeTEp_94
> 3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvpQc3ipP_Y
> ...


Σ ευχαριστώ Θανάση και βέβαια δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ,αντιθέτως θα ήθελα να σε ευχαριστήσω πολύ γι αυτή σου την κίνηση.....Η εμπείρία είναι κάτι πού πρέπει να μοιράζεται....

----------


## Tchort

Παιδια συγχαρητηρια.... 
Ευχομαι στο μέλλ0ον και αλλα τετοια "ανεβασματα" για όλους εμας που θέλουμε, αλλα ειμαστε μακρια για να παρακολουθησουμε τις συγκεντρώσεις...

----------


## hec56

Μπράβο ..πολυ καλη ιδέα για οσους δεν μπορουν να τα παρακολουθήσουν επι τόπου.  ::

----------


## KYROS

Πολύ ωραίο, μπράβο.  ::

----------


## PIT

> Διορθώσεις?Σχόλια?Δεν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν η ασφάλεια των ιστών?Περιμενω


Nικο πολυ καλη η παρουσιαση!! Μπραβο!!  ::  ΑΛΛΑ: 

Μεσα σε ταξη δεν καπνιζουμε και ιδιαιτερα ο ομιλιτης. Ειναι ασχημο. Απεναντι απο σενα εξαλλου ενα τεαστιο σημα "Απαγορευεται το καπνισμα". (Παντως αν ημουνα ενας απο τους ακροατες σου θα σου ειχα κανει παρατηρηση  ::  ) 

Ε και η μπλουζα καλο θα ηταν να μην ειχε το "ΦΤΙΑΞΕ ΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ". Που να ξερουν τα παιδια τωρα τι ειναι ή τι σημασια εχει αυτο για AWMN. Ασχετα με το τι εχει συμβει. Δλδ αν σε ρωταγαν τι θα τους ελεγες??

----------


## bedazzled

> Μεσα σε ταξη δεν καπνιζουμε και ιδιαιτερα ο ομιλιτης. Ειναι ασχημο. Απεναντι απο σενα εξαλλου ενα τεαστιο σημα "Απαγορευεται το καπνισμα". (Παντως αν ημουνα ενας απο τους ακροατες σου θα σου ειχα κανει παρατηρηση  ) 
> 
> Ε και η μπλουζα καλο θα ηταν να μην ειχε το "ΦΤΙΑΞΕ ΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ". Που να ξερουν τα παιδια τωρα τι ειναι ή τι σημασια εχει αυτο για AWMN. Ασχετα με το τι εχει συμβει. Δλδ αν σε ρωταγαν τι θα τους ελεγες??


+++

Πες τα Χρυσόστομε !!  ::

----------


## acoul

> Μεσα σε ταξη δεν καπνιζουμε και ιδιαιτερα ο ομιλιτης. Ειναι ασχημο. Απεναντι απο σενα εξαλλου ενα τεαστιο σημα "Απαγορευεται το καπνισμα". (Παντως αν ημουνα ενας απο τους ακροατες σου θα σου ειχα κανει παρατηρηση  )


Ο Νίκος δεν είναι καθηγητής, δηλαδή κατεστημένο, αλλά ένας προσκεκλημένος underground εθελοντής που έχει μια τρέλα με τις ταράτσες και και τις ελευθερίες γενικότερα βλέπε και ελεύθερο ασύρματο δίκτυο ... αν δεις ταινίες του Φελίνι με τον Μαστρογιάνι κυριαρχεί το τσιγάρο και ο καπνός ... ψιλά γράμματα για την πλειοψηφία της σημερινής αποπροσανατολισμένης και λεηλατημένης από το αδηφάγο καταναλωτικό σύστημα γενεάς νερντ !! Προσωπικά δεν καπνίζω αλλά μου τη σπάνε τα απαγορευτικά ειδικά σε ένα χώρο που εκτός από ακαδημαϊκός ιστορικά μέχρι σήμερα θεωρείται προοδευτικός και πολλές φορές επαναστατικός !!



> Ε και η μπλουζα καλο θα ηταν να μην ειχε το "ΦΤΙΑΞΕ ΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ". Που να ξερουν τα παιδια τωρα τι ειναι ή τι σημασια εχει αυτο για AWMN. Ασχετα με το τι εχει συμβει. Δλδ αν σε ρωταγαν τι θα τους ελεγες??


αν χάσουμε και την αίσθηση του χιούμορ δεν θα μας μείνει τίποτε στο τέλος. η σοβαροφάνεια βλάπτει και η αυθεντικότητα σπανίζει αν και καμιά φορά μπλέκουμε το αυθεντικό με το δήθεν ...

ας ελπίσουμε να έχουμε συνεχιστές έστω και με γραβάτες, κουστούμια και κόντρα ξύρισμα και με τον ανάλογο σεβασμό στις πινακίδες που βάση ISO αναρτούνται πλέον παντού στην ζωή μας ίσως σύντομα και στις κρεβατοκάμαρές μας με τις σχετικές βίντεο κάμερες της τάξης και ασφάλειας !!

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> Διορθώσεις?Σχόλια?Δεν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν η ασφάλεια των ιστών?Περιμενω
> 
> 
> Nικο πολυ καλη η παρουσιαση!! Μπραβο!!  ΑΛΛΑ: 
> 
> Μεσα σε ταξη δεν καπνιζουμε και ιδιαιτερα ο ομιλιτης. Ειναι ασχημο. Απεναντι απο σενα εξαλλου ενα τεαστιο σημα "Απαγορευεται το καπνισμα". (Παντως αν ημουνα ενας απο τους ακροατες σου θα σου ειχα κανει παρατηρηση  ) 
> 
> Ε και η μπλουζα καλο θα ηταν να μην ειχε το "ΦΤΙΑΞΕ ΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ". Που να ξερουν τα παιδια τωρα τι ειναι ή τι σημασια εχει αυτο για AWMN. Ασχετα με το τι εχει συμβει. Δλδ αν σε ρωταγαν τι θα τους ελεγες??


Φτιάξε με=Βάλε και εσύ κεραία,να σε φτιάξω=να βάλω και εγω και να συνδεθούμε......(μία άποψη).
Για το κάπνισμα έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο,αλλά όπως είπε και ο Αλέξανδρος δεν είμαι κατεστημένο-καθηγητής,και 2ον ζήτησα την άδεια τους πριν το κάνω....και 3ον acoul .....δεν είμαστε underground αλλά upground για να μην πώ topground(Λόγω ταρατσών!!!)  ::

----------


## θανάσης

Νίκο η παρουσίαση ήταν πολλή καλή. 
Εμένα πάντως με ενόχλησε ιδιαίτερα η αναφορά σου στους climbers (για το άτομο πάνω στον ιστό). Η αναρρίχηση δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τέτοιες συμπεριφορές και όση ασχολούμαστε με αυτό το άθλημα της καταδικάζουμε. 
Σε προσκαλώ όταν έχεις ελεύθερο χρόνο να έρθεις μαζί μας για climbing για να διαπιστώσεις μόνος σου τα μέτρα ασφαλείας που παίρνουμε και εφαρμόζουμε όλοι.
Θα δεις ότι ακόμα και η ζώνη που φόραγε ο άλλος κύριος στο ιστό κάτω από συνθήκες μπορεί να σπάσει πλευρά.

Φιλικά Θανάσης

----------


## acoul

> Σε προσκαλώ όταν έχεις ελεύθερο χρόνο να έρθεις μαζί μας για climbing για να διαπιστώσεις μόνος σου τα μέτρα ασφαλείας που παίρνουμε και εφαρμόζουμε όλοι.


είναι μόνο για τον Νίκο η πρόσκληση;

----------


## θανάσης

Να έρθετε όλοι, απλός αναφέρθηκα στον Νίκο γιατί πρέπει να έχει λάθος γνώμη για το άθλημα.

----------


## acoul

> Να έρθετε όλοι, απλός αναφέρθηκα στον Νίκο γιατί πρέπει να έχει λάθος γνώμη για το άθλημα.


πότε και που;  ::

----------


## bedazzled

Υπόψην, τα extreme sports προϋποθέτουν άριστη φυσική κατάσταση... όποιος ανεβαίνει τις σκάλες και λαχανιάζει, καλύτερα να μην το τολμήσει.  ::

----------


## acoul

> Υπόψην, τα extreme sports προϋποθέτουν άριστη φυσική κατάσταση... όποιος ανεβαίνει τις σκάλες και λαχανιάζει, καλύτερα να μην το τολμήσει.


θα γίνεις καλός μπαμπάς  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Υπόψην, τα extreme sports προϋποθέτουν άριστη φυσική κατάσταση... όποιος ανεβαίνει τις σκάλες και λαχανιάζει, καλύτερα να μην το τολμήσει. 
> 
> 
> θα γίνεις καλός μπαμπάς


Δεν το είπα για σένα βρε ακουλίνε... αφού είπες δεν καπνίζεις.  ::

----------


## θανάσης

Εγώ ελεύθερο χρόνο έχω Κυριακές αν το κανονήσουμε στην περιοχή μας έχουμε πεδίο στη Στενη,Χιλαδού,Καμάρι. Στην Αθήνα Βαριμπόμπη Χασιά … και άλλα

----------


## acoul

Θανάση ψήνομαι !! χρειάζομαι λίγη έξτρα εξάσκηση μια και οι ταράτσες γίνονται όλο και πιο απαιτητικές μέρα με τη μέρα, χαρακτηριστικό γνώρισμα κάθε γένους θηλυκού ...  ::

----------


## θανάσης

ΟΚ Αλέξανδρε θα στείλω pm, τελευταία φορά που πήγα ήταν και ο Βασίλης (PIT-72) και πέρασε πολλή καλά.  ::

----------


## Neuro

Τα σχετικά με το κάπνισμα μεταφέρθηκαν σε ξεχωριστό θέμα.
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=37246&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
Παρακαλώ συνεχίστε εκεί.

----------

